# What is it - Round Two?



## Heather Koch (Oct 31, 2014)

Went out to capture some macro shots and as I was walking in the door, I spotted this little guy under the door frame...

What is it?




DET_0157 copy by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Oct 31, 2014)

Cricket?


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2014)

It is a green critter.  I can guarantee that.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah an interesting green critter...


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 1, 2014)

Bait!


----------



## snerd (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like some kind of morph between a grasshopper and an aphid of some sort. I can't believe the bug experts haven't chimed in yet!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd call it a Katydid.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 1, 2014)

That is what it looks like it is... Good work!


----------



## snerd (Nov 2, 2014)

What did Katy did?


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 2, 2014)

snerd said:


> What did Katy did?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


Posed for a photo


----------



## Actinia (Nov 3, 2014)

From this side of the Atlantic, I would call it a Bush Cricket. You would call it a Katydid on your side of the pond. The giveaway features are the long antennae and the curved ovipositor at the back.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 3, 2014)

ovipostositor  .... dictionary please .. if anything for pronounciation !!


----------



## Actinia (Nov 3, 2014)

An ovipositor is a device for depositing ova or eggs. It is the big curved thing at the back. This also tells you it is a female.

I have just noticed that I originally spelled ovipositor wrong. This was just my tablet trying to be clever. Now corrected


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 6, 2014)

Actinia said:


> An ovipositor is a device for depositing ova or eggs. It is the big curved thing at the back. This also tells you it is a female.
> 
> I have just noticed that I originally spelled ovipositor wrong. This was just my tablet trying to be clever. Now corrected


Interesting I would have thought the opposite... Bugs are different aren't they lol


----------

